# Tug Lady Brassey



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi, looking for a photo of the Tug Lady Brassey, think she was a Thames tug but was at Newhaven 1940/1 under Admiralty control. if you can help contact me at [email protected] Thanks Pete


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

*Going daft*

Sorry, Lady Brassey should read Cardy. 2 trains of thought one (small slightly addled ) brain. She may have been a Railways Tug Pete


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

I believe that the "Lady Brassey" was a Dover tug.

Trader


----------



## lighterman (Feb 27, 2007)

Lady Brassey was Dover Harbour board 2 funnel steam tug built 1913, 362 gross tons, 1600 hp, I think I have a picture of her somewhere. Wil look and come back.


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks, I have a photo of LB, I have confused everyone, I need a photo of Cardy. Seemingly a Belgian possibly French Tug taken over 1939/40 and named after the Newhaven Port Manager with a pennant number B.082 wef 30/7/40. Can't find anything else on her. I'll have to scour the Harbour logs prior to that date to see if any French or Belgian Tugs turned up. P


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

Comment. The Newhaven Tug in the 1950s was the *Foremost 22 *which was built in the Netherlands in 1924.
I've never heard of the *Cardy*


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

I have found a little more on Cardy- she was a Belgian canal tug, crossed the channel with refugees around the time of Dunkirk and arrived at Newhaven from Hastings. The logs show no tugs with flemish/french names arriving but Cardy is first recorded as sailing FROM Newhaven at 0830 on 30/7/40 not being logged inbound previously. Any thoughts how I can find more such as her original name? Pete


----------

